# Second Annual Doug Gibbons Memorial Race 1/7/12



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

It's hard to believe that it has already been a year since Doug passed. Here are the details for the 2nd Annual Doug Race. We had a great time and told/heard some outstanding stories at last years race. I changed up a little of the "extra races" from last year and kept pretty much everything else the same. We had a great time last year and I expect this year to be even more entertaining. I encourage everyone to come out that did not make it last year and prepare yourself for a day of racing like you have never had. I am hoping the weather holds out and we get to run this at a "Relaxed" pace as Doug would have loved. If it is cold out, we are starting at noon and I will do my best to keep things moving so we are out before it gets too late. Clean your car (or don't. Doug would approve) and get your favorite beverage ready........

Doug Gibbons Memorial Race
Hosted by River Race Track
Saturday, January 7th
Track opens 8:00 AM
Signup ends at 11:00 AM
Races begin at Noon

1/8 Expert Buggy
5 Minute Qualifiers
20 Minute A-Main
15 Minute B-Main

1/8 Sportsman Buggy
5 Minute Qualifiers
15 Minute A-Main
10 Minute B-Main

1/8 Expert Electric Buggy
5 Minute Qualifiers
13 Minute A-Main
8 Minute B-Main

1/8 Sportsman Electric Buggy
5 Minute Qualifiers
10 Minute A-Main
5 Minute B-Main

1/8 Truggy (Nitro & Electric Combined)
5 Minute Qualifiers
15 Minute A-Main (Electrics will be required 1 each 3 second pit)
10 Minute B-Main (Electrics will be required 1 each 3 second pit)

4x4 Short Course
5 Minute Qualifiers
10 Minute A-Main
5 Minute B-Main & Lower

All classes will run 3 rounds of qualifiers. Everyone will be qualifying on their own clock. Qualifying position will be determined by best qualifier. Mains will be IFMAR start based on qualifying position. All mains will be 8 cars plus two bumps from lower mains. This may be adjusted based on number of cars to keep us from running 3 and 4 car mains.

$25 First Class
$15 Each Additional Class

$5 from each entry goes into Cash Payouts for 1st thru 3rd

And now we have the return of Yeti Points. Everyone will earn Yeti Points which will be totaled at the end of the night for The Track Yeti Championship. The prize will be 1 Liter of Crown Royal Reserve. The way to win it, is where things start getting a little more interesting. Most points at the end of the night wins. Must be present at end of last race to receive prize. Must be 21 years of age to win prize, however I will let an “Of Age Sponsor” accept this prize if their driver is not of age. Yeti points points will be awarded based on any of the following: trying, winning, entertaining and even buying.

Yeti Points
5 Yeti Points for each class entry
TQ = 10 Yeti Points
1st Place in A-Main = 15 Yeti Points
2nd Place in A-Main= 10 Yeti Points
3rd Place in A-Main= 5 Yeti Points

Successful Backflip (each) during any qualifier or main = 1 Yeti Points

Most damaged car removed from the track = 10 Yeti Points. Bring car or picture to race director for consideration of these points.

Racing any qualifier or main with body 100% covered with gray duct tape = 3 Yeti Points. Points awarded for each qualifier or main raced in this manner.

Additional Races:

Before Round 1 Qualifying we will have a 7 Minute Two Man Team Event. 
Grab your buddy and get ready to drive as a team. One driver will operate the throttle and the second driver will operate the steering. I will run this one as an IFMAR qualifier (everyone on their own clock) if I have enough to do multiple races and then do an A-Main only after one qualifier. If we only have enough for one race it will be A-Main, everyone on the same clock and y’all figure out how you want to line up for the start.
1st place will be awarded 25 Yeti Points (25 to each driver)
2nd place will be awarded 15 Yeti Points (25 to each driver)
3rd place will be awarded 10 Yeti Points (25 to each driver)
Everyone who enters will be awarded 5 Yeti Points


Between Round 1 and Round 2 Qualifiers we will have a Back Flip Competition. 
Competition will be who ever can do the most consecutive backflips. Must be able to drive away, unassisted to start next back flip. Each contestant will be allowed one failed attempt and be able to restart. After second failed attempt, you are out.
2 Yeti Points awarded for unsuccessful backflip
4 Yeti Points awarded for successful backflip
20 Yeti Points awarded to Back Flip Winner.
Additional Yeti Points available for style. To be given a Race Director’s discretion.

Between Round 3 Qualifier and Mains we will have a 5 Minutes Marshall Your Own
Run What You Brung. Any car or truck up to 1/8 scale electric or nitro.
Everyone on same clock. No track marshals. If you wreck or flame, you run and you take care of it. Flipped car to be turned up right and driver to return to stand. Flamed out cars may be carried across the wire but driver must run section of track from flameout to wire while carrying car.
1st Place = 15 Yeti Points
2nd Place = 10 Yeti Points
3rd Place = 5 Yeti Points
Everyone who enters will be awarded 20 Yeti Points


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Awesome Awesome Awesome. I'm in it to win it. Oh yeah, should I happen to win the track Yeti championship, I would be amenable to sharing the prize with the race director.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Man I'm gonna try my best to be there!!!


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

This sounds like a big ole' TON o' Fun!! I think I will try to make this one...


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

2 man team, me and mad dog
back flip... i think my engine can pull it off.. il bring my mugen just incase
marshal your own car... i think me, darren, and brian can figure this one out lol

i think we need a whip competition... me and skillet already practiced that..

and what about double back, or front flip?

this is my way of saying you know il be there.:dance:


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Plan on making this one!


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

For some reason I believe my dad and Doug are
getting hammered together....see yall there...


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

If you are looking to kill some time at work today and have good laugh too, take a look at the thread for last years race. 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=315848


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

This ones for Doug... and the rest of the river krew..


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Right on*

This just happens to be the best race of the year....


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Monkey will be back, Ironically happen to have this ready already...


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Oops........


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks like we are rained out at Katy today. Think I will start duct taping my truggy and see if I can find some inspiration for the decorations.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm throwing some random diff oils, and all my parts into my truggy for some back flip action!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

2.5 Hours last night.... Started off as a bare chassis. 
Im just gonna use it as my *female dog* car ....if catch my drift...to do stupid stuff with..


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Darren's body for the Doug race!! He said he has around 3 1/2 hours in it.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm gonna need to step mine up!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Here's a sentence I never thought I'd type. "You've got a great looking body there, Darren".


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Great tribute to Doug, Darren you even cut out holes for fuel and motor head and your truck is electric....:headknock


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Ive got almost all my cars ready to go!
Im goin' all in for some Yeti points!!! Just need to run to lowes for a mega roll of duck tape!
on the left Mugen Mbx-6, middle Xray 808, right Mugen Mbx-6T


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Here are some higher res pictures so you can truely apreciate that professional art work.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

The naked lap pic.....that image was outta my head and you brought it back. Lol!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

took me about 2.5 hours but..
2 down 1 to go...


----------



## DK McGee (Dec 16, 2011)

1/8 Truggy (Nitro & Electric Combined)
5 Minute Qualifiers
15 Minute A-Main (Electrics will be required 1 each 3 second pit)
10 Minute B-Main (Electrics will be required 1 each 3 second pit)

I noticed this and have a ? Is the 1/8 truggy going south ? not that popular ? just not enough around ? never seen elec and nitro run together 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Usally not enough to split the class


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Buggies rule. Attendance on truggy seems to fluctuate dramatically throughout the year. For this reason, we run nitro and electric together.


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

dw... can we use and duct tape or just the gray????? i have a great idea if we can use any


----------



## DK McGee (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for getting back HR,DW .......ill know what to expect


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

BIGGELANG said:


> dw... can we use and duct tape or just the gray????? i have a great idea if we can use any


Anything goes just has to look ghetto or rigged up. Doug was known for the ridiculous use of duct tape on his Revo and top notch etiquette.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

BIGGELANG said:


> dw... can we use and duct tape or just the gray????? i have a great idea if we can use any


Look at my mugen and Xray bodies, they were done in orange and grey duck tape. 
I also have a truggy body I taped up in grey and orange duck tape


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Anything goes. Everyone just needs to have fun.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Darren, i can't wait to see your truggy up close! lol


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I gotta say, it does look good. Wish I was still racing SC. I ran out of room on the truggy body.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Last minute details for the race:spineyes:


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*well*

I can't stand waiting. Relax, take it easy....your not going to win a race driving like that.....Novarossi, but those OS engines are nice....


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Mad Dog, when i crash your house party tomorrow i better see a Mugen Seiki Mbx-6 in pieces on your work table.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

HE's back, ******* is bringing out a brand spanking new rc8.2 version of the wrecking ball, and in true DOUGy style, dont expect to see much smoke from the exhaust. Cant wait to be down at the river this weekend


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Yea!!!!!! It's finally "Doug Race Week". I got my 5S batteries for the truggy and got them dialed in at Katy yesterday. Look out suckers. I'm gonna be putting power to the ground, "Reavis Style". Maybe not quite Reavis style. I'm tuning mine down


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

With as many leaned out engines we're expecting... I predict a 5% chance exhaust smoke with a 100% chance of carnage in the front straight away!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

A couple of guys have asked for the address....

2400 County Road 506
Brazoria, Texas 77422


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome back red neck! Love those bodies!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

jasonwipf said:


> Welcome back red neck! Love those bodies!


Whaaaa? You love his body?


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

just wait suckas bigg e is bringing the hippest bodies ever seen on a rc track........ along with new factory backing as well darren dont say a word !!!!! sc AND e buggie


bigg e


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> Yea!!!!!! It's finally "Doug Race Week". I got my 5S batteries for the truggy and got them dialed in at Katy yesterday. Look out suckers. I'm gonna be putting power to the ground, "Reavis Style". Maybe not quite Reavis style. I'm tuning mine down


I'm gonna put an old-fashioned 4S whuppin' on ya on you're home track!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

holy smack talking DW. Rusty is back. lol. im gonna try and mix it up with you guys in truggy as well.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Ahhhhh........truggy at the river. It just doesn't get any better.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

has the track layout changed any?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

It has not changed since last HARC. A few of us went out and played a little on it Saturday and it's still a lot fun. We will be having a work part Friday night to get the track ready. Because this is the Doug race, we will probably do more drinking than working though. It will be offroad racing


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol thats what im talking about. lol. if my trailer was done, i would come out friday night, and stay.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

racin_redneck said:


> HE's back, ******* is bringing out a brand spanking new rc8.2 version of the wrecking ball, and in true DOUGy style, dont expect to see much smoke from the exhaust. Cant wait to be down at the river this weekend


 *******!!! Hey wZZZZup???


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I'm ready! All that's left to do is charge batteries and duct tape bodies. I may even show up early enough on Saturday to practice.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Im ready to go, all thats left for me is charge up them starter box batteries, and receiver batteries. Il see you boy bright and early to dial in the car, and new carb on the Alpha.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Rusty, your in trouble I found the ultimate setup for my truggy. I bought a humidor large enough for my truggy tires. Over the past 6 weeks, I have added almost a full liter of crown to it. My tires have been soaking it up the whole time. Will have super traction and will have the same alcohol content as me when the mains start.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Me and BIG SEXY are in!


----------



## nichocha (Sep 21, 2005)

Will be there Saturday to watch and pick up my truggy from Willy. Ill be the guy with the Makers Mark walking around with plenty to share just ask!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

tarpon140 said:


> Me and BIG SEXY are in!


Awesome. More truggy action.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> Rusty, your in trouble I found the ultimate setup for my truggy. I bought a humidor large enough for my truggy tires. Over the past 6 weeks, I have added almost a full liter of crown to it. My tires have been soaking it up the whole time. Will have super traction and will have the same alcohol content as me when the mains start.


I hate to tell you this Darren, but I've brought on a new sponsor just for the Doug race this year. Trojan Condoms Corp. and I've found that they are a good fit for my racing program.

What we've come up with is this: We will be replacing the foams in the wheels entirely. We're going to use special helium inflated Trojan condoms instead of foams. While your alcohol soaked car ( and driver ) weaves slowly and unsteadily around the track my Trojan enhanced missile will rocket past you FTW!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Labrat99 said:


> I hate to tell you this Darren, but I've brought on a new sponsor just for the Doug race this year. Trojan Condoms Corp. and I've found that they are a good fit for my racing program.
> 
> What we've come up with is this: We will be replacing the foams in the wheels entirely. We're going to use special helium inflated Trojan condoms instead of foams. While your alcohol soaked car ( and driver ) weaves slowly and unsteadily around the track my Trojan enhanced missile will rocket past you FTW!


Dang! So they didn't send you any of the Magnum's to hand out as sample's then?


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

tarpon140 said:


> Me and BIG SEXY are in!





darrenwilliams said:


> Awesome. More truggy action.


Better call Mugen and ask for a Sams Club supply of truggy lower a arms..


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Z-Man. said:


> Better call Mugen and ask for a Sams Club supply of truggy lower a arms..


Oh snap!!!!! 
Take it easy Z!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

RMOSLEY said:


> Oh snap!!!!!
> Take it easy Z!!!!!! Lol


Don't worry I'm just using the truggy for Backflips lol


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

One more day - I can't wait!!! I may even try to put something together tonight strictly for back-flippin'.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Track is looking awesome.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

darrenwilliams said:


> Track is looking awesome.


23 minutes till im out the door!!!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Dang! Am I the only one that had to work all day???

Save me a spot!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Ducatibilt said:


> Dang! Am I the only one that had to work all day???


Don't worry I had school a day.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

I was off and had plans on being at the track most of the day but instead I'm waiting on the plumber


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> I was off and had plans on being at the track most of the day but instead I'm waiting on the plumber


Pipes stopped up?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

He got the drip........


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

Missing this one. The wife and I are jetting off for a few days. Z Man is reppin the family this weekend. Y'all look after my boy please. Btw, he is eligible to win the crown and bring it back to proud papa.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> He got the drip........


New tub and fixtures installed. Faucet was leaking so I had to hang around and wait on the plumbers. All fixed now.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Had fun today guys! Still miss ya Doug but if felt like you were there. ;-)


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Alright, we're shutting down. Had a great time. 

Miss ya Doug. We would have had some laughs tonight.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Dude! Sportsman buggy A-Main.... that was freakin insane.
and i realized, drunk expert drivers drive crazier than sober sportsman drivers lol


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Yes it was a fun and crazy night of racing. Doug would have been proud. Track was great all day. Congrats to Dane for the sportsman buggy A main win!! Ty did a great job driving against some of the faster e buggy guys keep it up.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Got any full results?


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Z-Man. said:


> Dude! Sportsman buggy A-Main.... that was freakin insane.
> and i realized, drunk expert drivers drive crazier than sober sportsman drivers lol


 Who is Crazy....:slimer:


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

You! Lol. What was it like 10 backflips with a buggy in the main!!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> You! Lol. What was it like 10 backflips with a buggy in the main!!


I herd 12


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I had a great time yesterday. Big thanks to all the River Track guys for making it possible.

Some highlights and/or stuff I thought was funny:

1) Dane winning sportsman buggy. Way to go!

2) Z-mans awesome rail slide in one of the heat races.

3) Mike Garret pre-apologizing on the PA system to anybody he might offend.

4) Darren's announcing. It was awesome - you made me laugh all day.

5) Darren's driving. It was awesome - you made me laugh all night!

I think if Doug had a choice in the matter, yesterday was the way he'd like to be remembered - with a bunch of guys getting together, racing, laughing, drinking a little, and having a great time.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Z-Man. said:


> I herd 12


 It was twelve..the last one I thought I was done...so I figured I would just bounce around the last two minutes...or aim for Verne's nuts one more time....:headknock


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*awesome friends*

I had a blast.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

that was alot of fun. hope everybody that got a sip of the YETI juice enjoyed it, for anybody that didnt get any of it, sorry, it went fast.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the Yeti prize, Jason. It did go fast. Thank God, Willy brought spare battles or we never would have made it till 2:00 am


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Had a freaking blast, Doug would have been proud. 
I looked at my rear wheel drive truggy the next morning and realized it was covered in water form how humid it was.
Rubin, when Darren says bring him a drink just bring it to him cuz the more drunk he got, the more amusing everything was lol 
I do t think things could have gone any better. 
And does any know who got top 3 in sportsman and expert buggy?


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Man, what a good time. Me and Big Sexy had fun with you guys and Doug.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Once again the River Crew put on one of the most entertaining races of the year! 

If you weren't at this one I don't even know where to start, the 2-man race was a blast, the marshall your own race was complete mayhem,there was some awesome crash landings and I don't mean the cars.

The regular racing was just as good to, the backflips, the wall rides, the cowbell, Vernon's cowbells getting rang, the cross track Darrentake out move. You just can't get that kind of entertainment any where else!

I really appreciate all the support for Dane too, I'm going to have to step up my game or he's going to be looking for a new tuner soon. 

We can't wait to get back down there for the next race.

Thanks for having us,

Damon, Monica & Dane


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

tebone626 said:


> that was alot of fun. hope everybody that got a sip of the YETI juice enjoyed it, for anybody that didnt get any of it, sorry, it went fast.


 Monkey thanks the Yeti juice sharin moment..sorry bout the backwash..someone offered me a cup..so I figured I needed to split...Thanks to all!! Had a great time!:slimer:


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

Did we do the doug race yet ??????? I dont recall being there after the 1st race


----------

